# Doxa Professional Synchron Era new purchase



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi, I bought this watch recently. I asked the seller if he could give me some background on the piece and he said he purchased it new in 1970. He then went on to explain he wore it from 1970 to 1975, using it frequently for diving. After that it spent the next 45 years in a drawer, never to be used again.

I noticed the watch has some Synchron branding and up until yesterday I had never heard of this brand. Having read up on it a little bit it seems Synchron bought Doxa in the mid 1970s? Is there an easy way to accurately date this watch? I am starting to think its not from 1970 but perhaps 1975?

It needs a bit of tlc, but it has its bracelet which are hard to come by.


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Nice 👍
It's definitely an earlier synchron model, the thinner case (but not as thin as the first gen 300t) and improvised rotor bear that out, so it could be early 70s, maybe just after the transition, since it has the proper synchron caseback.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Anders_Flint said:


> Nice 👍
> It's definitely an earlier synchron model, the thinner case (but not as thin as the first gen 300t) and improvised rotor bear that out, so it could be early 70s, maybe just after the transition, since it has the proper synchron caseback.


Thanks for the information, that is very helpful. It seems like some of the differences during the transition are very subtle. I have been trying to find a photo of a doxa similar to mine and its hard. They have different crowns, casebacks, dials etc.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Anders_Flint said:


> Nice 👍
> It's definitely an earlier synchron model, the thinner case (but not as thin as the first gen 300t) and improvised rotor bear that out, so it could be early 70s, maybe just after the transition, since it has the proper synchron caseback.


When you mentioned the thinner case what specifically are you referring to? They all look the same to me (so far..)


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

The bezels seem to be different too. Mine has '190 150' depth ratings on the right near 12, but others seem to start at '60 55...'


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

The difference in bezel numbering is generally down to the market they were aimed at, feet for the US and metres for other territories. Yours would be the US market version, but not the one affiliated with aqualung (sold in dive shops), else you'd have the little logo in the bottom left quadrant of the dial.

The case thickness reached its peak mid synchron era, they were proper chunky beasts. The early 300Ts were the thinnest mid-case, followed by yours, followed by the full synchron fattness. I'll post some pics later, but right now I'm enjoying a beer garden in bit of a mini heatwave in the uk!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

That is a SHORT bracelet! Yikes!


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> That is a SHORT bracelet! Yikes!


Most have ten links and this has nine.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Anders_Flint said:


> The difference in bezel numbering is generally down to the market they were aimed at, feet for the US and metres for other territories. Yours would be the US market version, but not the one affiliated with aqualung (sold in dive shops), else you'd have the little logo in the bottom left quadrant of the dial.
> 
> The case thickness reached its peak mid synchron era, they were proper chunky beasts. The early 300Ts were the thinnest mid-case, followed by yours, followed by the full synchron fattness. I'll post some pics later, but right now I'm enjoying a beer garden in bit of a mini heatwave in the uk!


Awesome, have a great time! The cases all look the same to me, you must have good eyes. I am very happy the watch matches up with the original owners story.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

That is an awesome find OP! Hope you restore, wear and enjoy it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

achilles said:


> That is an awesome find OP! Hope you restore, wear and enjoy it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I got it for $1500USD but as you can see it needs a good service.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

I am slightly concerned the movement is shot, but we will see. It looks like water got into this. The gasket was a dried, greasy cracked mess. I removed it. The seller stated it was worn from 70-75 and never again, but I feel it was worn much later and he realised it was no longer water resistent. The sweep hand is also stuck to the underside of the crystal. Still, you have to work with what you can get. I have been looking for one of these for a while.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

That strap would have to go for me. Get it on a Zulu or something.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Definitely wasn't a safe queen watch  It has seen some action.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

daglesj said:


> That strap would have to go for me. Get it on a Zulu or something.


The strap will be put away post service. Its quite rare to get a vintage Doxa with its original bracelet.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Definitely wasn't a safe queen watch  It has seen some action.


The seller told me he used it for diving frequently for five years or so in the early 1970's. He took it down to 25m each time.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

You looked to get it serviced yet? Is it easy to source a replacement movement?


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

MichaelKG said:


> You looked to get it serviced yet? Is it easy to source a replacement movement?


Hi, Im not sure yet. My watch maker asked me to source most of the parts myself. I dont think anyone really wants to touch this for some reason.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

You could reach out to Jack at IWW. It's a nice looking Doxa, and the original bracelets tend to go for a fair bit just by themselves.

Jack doesn't shy away from Doxa - he fixed up my brothers Sharkhunter you can see here in before/after condition.

Similar story to yours - bought by the owner at a Hollywood dive shop in 1969/70 and used a few years before being relegated to a drawer.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

MonFreets87 said:


> You could reach out to Jack at IWW. It's a nice looking Doxa, and the original bracelets tend to go for a fair bit just by themselves.
> 
> Jack doesn't shy away from Doxa - he fixed up my brothers Sharkhunter you can see here in before/after condition.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I am messaging him right now. Your before and after pics are incredible. Did he do any work on the bracelet?


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

demof1 said:


> Thanks! I am messaging him right now. Your before and after pics are incredible. Did he do any work on the bracelet?


No problem. I don't think the bracelet had any work done - my brother fixed that up himself. Replaced the springs and such so it expanded as it should.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Finally managed to get this to a watch maker. Hopefully now I will have some progress photos to share in the coming weeks.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Wow, great piece! Can't wait to see it back to usable condition. Like so much I'm into (watches, cars, shooting, etc), I'm a huge fan of "keep the old stuff going!", so I'm hoping this will get back into working order, even if it looks a little rough, soon!


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Bob1035 said:


> Wow, great piece! Can't wait to see it back to usable condition. Like so much I'm into (watches, cars, shooting, etc), I'm a huge fan of "keep the old stuff going!", so I'm hoping this will get back into working order, even if it looks a little rough, soon!


Thanks! Once it starts running again I believe it will be the first time it has done so since 1974. This is approximately when the movement was flooded.


----------



## allantsai796195 (Nov 30, 2021)

demof1 said:


> Hi, I bought this watch recently. I asked the seller if he could give me some background on the piece and he said he purchased it new in 1970. He then went on to explain he wore it from 1970 to 1975, using it frequently for diving. After that it spent the next 45 years in a drawer, never to be used again.
> 
> I noticed the watch has some Synchron branding and up until yesterday I had never heard of this brand. Having read up on it a little bit it seems Synchron bought Doxa in the mid 1970s? Is there an easy way to accurately date this watch? I am starting to think its not from 1970 but perhaps 1975?
> 
> ...


The movement looks like an ETA 2622, doesn't it? I searched for a spare balance complete for my CYMA Synchoron 55 and incidentally found Synchoron movements were very similar to The ETA movement back in 1970s.


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy Holiday all!


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

allantsai796195 said:


> The movement looks like an ETA 2622, doesn't it? I searched for a spare balance complete for my CYMA Synchoron 55 and incidentally found Synchoron movements were very similar to The ETA movement back in 1970s.


It is the ETA 2783. A cheap movement to source luckily. So hopefully I can get it pieced back together.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

I will be getting this watch back finally restored in around three weeks. It has been assessed or held by multiple watch makers all of whom rejected the service. One even advised it will cost over $2000-$3000 to service and I should write it off. Finally a watch maker took it on for $500AUD and didnt seem fussed about the work involved whatsoever. 

I almost gave up on this thing.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

This was the last photo I took my my vintage Doxa Synchron 300T.

Hopefully when it returns in a few weeks we shall see a vast improvement. Additionally, it will be running for the first time since 1974.


----------



## donkii (May 14, 2011)

Anders_Flint said:


> The difference in bezel numbering is generally down to the market they were aimed at, feet for the US and metres for other territories. Yours would be the US market version, but not the one affiliated with aqualung (sold in dive shops), else you'd have the little logo in the bottom left quadrant of the dial.
> 
> The case thickness reached its peak mid synchron era, they were proper chunky beasts. The early 300Ts were the thinnest mid-case, followed by yours, followed by the full synchron fattness. I'll post some pics later, but right now I'm enjoying a beer garden in bit of a mini heatwave in the uk!


My Aubry 300t is the thickest 300 I've come across and wears much chunkier compared to my Synchron and of course my early professional.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

donkii said:


> My Aubry 300t is the thickest 300 I've come across and wears much chunkier compared to my Synchron and of course my early professional.


Nice selection! I cant wait to have just one on my wrist. Plus I am saving this watch from the oblivion of forty years in a desk drawer.


----------



## brietlingman (Oct 28, 2006)

Hello!

Even in it's current condition, that Doxa is a thing of beauty. Imagine the stories that watch could tell ...

Please be sure to post the "after" pictures; I would very much like to see what she looks like after the work.

Thank you for sharing this watch with us.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

brietlingman said:


> Hello!
> 
> Even in it's current condition, that Doxa is a thing of beauty. Imagine the stories that watch could tell ...
> 
> ...


The previous owner told me he was a recreational diver and used this watch regularly from 1970-1974. It seems it was flooded in 1974 and was set aside and never repaired.


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

demof1 said:


> This was the last photo I took my my vintage Doxa Synchron 300T.
> 
> Hopefully when it returns in a few weeks we shall see a vast improvement. Additionally, it will be running for the first time since 1974.
> 
> Super nice Synchron era and rare! My Doxa definitely needs a service, can I ask who you’re sending yours to? ThanksOTE]


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

demof1 said:


> This was the last photo I took my my vintage Doxa Synchron 300T.
> 
> Hopefully when it returns in a few weeks we shall see a vast improvement. Additionally, it will be running for the first time since 1974.
> 
> View attachment 16323790


My Doxa needs a service may I ask who you sent yours to? Thanks and very nice 300 professional you have there Randy


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

OK this watch will be serviced and returned to me next week. I cannot wait. I will post photos.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Back from the watch maker and running for the first time since '74. Looks amazing. I decided on a light service this time around, just to get it going. Eventually I will have the original crown reinstalled and the crystal replaced.


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

Love it to see my dial has started to transform to the spider web effects!


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

kpaxsg said:


> Love it to see my dial has started to transform to the spider web effects!
> View attachment 16396043
> View attachment 16396045


That is one beautiful watch!


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## michalval (May 18, 2014)

demof1 said:


> View attachment 16398378


Congratulations! Nice result. What about movement, is it replaced or repaired? Repairing of mineral glass is not difficult and IMHO makes watch much better. This is my early Sub 300T before and after. It is made few weeks ago. Case was polished by previous owner, but not professionaly, so now watch maker tried to get brushed surface back. I also have lumi on minutes hand damaged, but i prefer original condition (so I will not change it until it will be damaged totally). Enjoy and wear your watch!


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

michalval said:


> Congratulations! Nice result. What about movement, is it replaced or repaired? Repairing of mineral glass is not difficult and IMHO makes watch much better. This is my early Sub 300T before and after. It is made few weeks ago. Case was polished by previous owner, but not professionaly, so now watch maker tried to get brushed surface back. I also have lumi on minutes hand damaged, but i prefer original condition (so I will not change it until it will be damaged totally). Enjoy and wear your watch!
> 
> View attachment 16400548
> 
> View attachment 16400547


Thanks! I intend to get the crystal and crown sorted out in a few months. I just wanted this service turned around quickly, so I could at least enjoy the watch for a while. Yours looks great! I like the case brushing. Makes it look away better.


----------



## 19thnervousbreakdown (Dec 1, 2021)

demof1 said:


> View attachment 16398378


wow, that looks nice! 



demof1 said:


> demof1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I intend to get the crystal and crown sorted out in a few months. I just wanted this service turned around quickly, so I could at least enjoy the watch for a while. Yours looks great! I like the case brushing. Makes it look away better.
> ...


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

michalval said:


> Congratulations! Nice result. What about movement, is it replaced or repaired? Repairing of mineral glass is not difficult and IMHO makes watch much better. This is my early Sub 300T before and after. It is made few weeks ago. Case was polished by previous owner, but not professionaly, so now watch maker tried to get brushed surface back. I also have lumi on minutes hand damaged, but i prefer original condition (so I will not change it until it will be damaged totally). Enjoy and wear your watch!
> 
> View attachment 16400548
> 
> View attachment 16400547


Sorry I just read your other question. The movement was spared, he used some parts I provided but generally just cleaned up the original movement.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bazelot (Nov 5, 2007)

demof1 said:


> View attachment 16413403


great watch, i am glad it turned out the way it did. Is the crown push down or screw down?


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

bazelot said:


> great watch, i am glad it turned out the way it did. Is the crown push down or screw down?


Hi, thanks yeah I havent stopped wearing it. The crown is push down, also it will be replaced eventually with the original.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

That looks fantastic! Who did the service?


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## seanc01 (Jun 15, 2020)

demof1 said:


> View attachment 16413403


I know I may be going against the grain and conventional wisdom here.

but, I liked the “before” more than the “after“. The before just looked like it had a ton of character and stories to tell.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

seanc01 said:


> I know I may be going against the grain and conventional wisdom here.
> 
> but, I liked the “before” more than the “after“. The before just looked like it had a ton of character and stories to tell.


You mean with the sweep hand stuck to the inside of the crystal and the rusted out movement? Nothing else has changed.


----------



## seanc01 (Jun 15, 2020)

demof1 said:


> You mean with the sweep hand stuck to the inside of the crystal and the rusted out movement? Nothing else has changed.


I meant more of the "used": dinged up unpolished exterior. I am all for making it 100% internally and functional. It just looked (to me) like the exterior/ bezel had been polished up.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

seanc01 said:


> I meant more of the "used": dinged up unpolished exterior. I am all for making it 100% internally and functional. It just looked (to me) like the exterior/ bezel had been polished up.


I agree, but in this case the watch needed to be tidied up. The previous owner literally used it as a hammer.


----------

